# Need Help with Madrid Spain Through II



## littlestar (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I know nothing much at all about international travel.  But I have a friend that's trying to raise money to get to Madrid Spain for a medical procedure that's not yet approved in the US (complications from radiation cancer treatments).  

I'd like to give him one of my weeks banked in Interval (it's a 4th of July holiday week and pulls really well in II).  What are good II resorts near or in Madrid Spain?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## sstug (Jul 16, 2012)

Madrid is smack dab in the center of Spain, and unfortunately all the II resorts in Spain are on the coast.  There are no resorts anywhere near Madrid to choose from.


----------



## skimeup (Aug 14, 2012)

*Timeshare in Madrid*

Royal Holiday has a timeshare there - but I could not get it until January - I have used up all my points for this year.  Probably you need it sooner?


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 14, 2012)

*Try other sources*

Vacation rental by owners,villa or apartment rentals. Just nothing in the middle of Madrid for timeshares.


----------

